# Roasting Beans



## Ilikeit (Jan 12, 2016)

I am just about to roast some coffee beans by making my own roaster using a infra red heater . Just waiting on the heater regulator to turn up. To start I will be using a wire mesh office basket , bat drill and infra red heater. The bat drill will go over time and be replaced by a designated motor . I am after a dark roast. Watch this space. I see 15 minutes is about right for roasting ? is that right.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Ilikeit said:


> I am just about to roast some coffee beans by making my own roaster using a infra red heater . Just waiting on the heater regulator to turn up. To start I will be using a wire mesh office basket , bat drill and infra red heater. The bat drill will go over time and be replaced by a designated motor . I am after a dark roast. Watch this space. I see 15 minutes is about right for roasting ? is that right.


really depends on batch size and how powerful the roaster is...if you going for quite a dark roast, it's best to be around 15-16m....Roast em dark too fast and usually results are not great, I'm sure a few people might disagree with me, but with the smaller roasters you will definitely need that extra time. Even with big roasters, roast em too fast and yuk, plus they go rancid faster!


----------



## "coffee 4/1" (Sep 1, 2014)

Is this infrared heater placed above the drum with heating element placed below,believe infrared takes a long time to reach operating temps,

looking forward to Hot- product.


----------



## Ilikeit (Jan 12, 2016)

Similar to this and try infra red and hot air gun and see what the results are .


----------

